# CC or Classic?



## Nessus (Dec 30, 2018)

Hi all,

This is my first post. I have a question I suspect has been asked/answered but I couldn't find a relevant  thread. I have been using LR for several years.  I like Classic a lot.  I keep all of my images locally and I work from a fast SSD. My camera is 50+ megapixel and I do stacking and merges. 

Is there an advantage, if any, for me to install CC and use it on my computer rather than classic? I have fiber network but I would still rather keep my images local.

Thank you,

~ Doug


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 30, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!  CC does not offer the same set of features as Classic, so if you might not find it as useful if you are doing a lot of post processing.

--Ken


----------



## Nessus (Dec 30, 2018)

Hi Ken,

Thank you very much for your quick reply. That was exactly the kind of answer I was hoping for. No CC on my pc, for now.

Thank you,

~ Doug


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 30, 2018)

CC is an evolving product.  It still has a ways to go before it is on, or close to, parity with Classic for more detailed post processing.

--Ken


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Dec 30, 2018)

Replytoken said:


> CC is an evolving product.  It still has a ways to go before it is on, or close to, parity with Classic for more detailed post processing.
> 
> --Ken



Hi Ken,

What do you find missing in LR CC on the post processing side?    As far as I can tell most (all?) of the Develop module settings are in LR CC, but it's certainly very lacking in the Library and other modules.   For a number of reasons I've made the transition to LR CC, but I do a lot of post in Photoshop and have got a 24.3 megapixel Fuji X-T2 so uploads aren't a problem.

Chris


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi Chris,

Here are two articles that do a good job of highlighting the differences:

Lightroom CC vs. Lightroom Classic - Which Do I Need? | The Lightroom Queen 

Lightroom Classic vs Lightroom CC - Photography Life 

I looked at CC when it was released (and later updated) and while it gets better, and meets the needs of people who want a more mobile work flow, it does not fit my current work flow.

--Ken


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 31, 2018)

Within the Develop area it's reasonably complete - but no History (ie perpetual Undo), no Before/After, no Reference view, no AutoSync - which makes it pretty well the same as Lightroom on iOS or Android. 
In other areas it's certainly lacking. Export is very inflexible, printing is non-existent, forget stuff like books or exporting to web services, metadata fields are very limited, mapping is rudimentary, deleted images don't go to any kind of trash. It is good at sending stuff to the cloud though.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 1, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> no Before/After



Before/After is in, but only as a toggle back and forth, no side by side.


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Jan 1, 2019)

Replytoken said:


> Here are two articles that do a good job of highlighting the differences:
> 
> Lightroom CC vs. Lightroom Classic - Which Do I Need? | The Lightroom Queen
> 
> ...





johnbeardy said:


> Within the Develop area it's reasonably complete - but no History (ie perpetual Undo), no Before/After, no Reference view, no AutoSync - which makes it pretty well the same as Lightroom on iOS or Android.
> In other areas it's certainly lacking. Export is very inflexible, printing is non-existent, forget stuff like books or exporting to web services, metadata fields are very limited, mapping is rudimentary, deleted images don't go to any kind of trash. It is good at sending stuff to the cloud though.



Thanks for the links, Ken, I'd read Victoria's article but not the one in Photography Life, thanks as well for the comments, John.  

I  planned to go with LR CC until my subscription year ends in April - a)  to give time to see how much Adobe adds to LR CC and b) to see if I can live the various shortcomings you've both pointed out.  Photoshop handles a lot of my output needs, but the limited keywording and rudimentary organisational tools are real difficulties.

A statement from Adobe about future development plans would help enormously, but I understand their unwillingness to do this.

A Happy New Year to you all,

Chris


----------

